# So what's the consensus on the "one" bike



## alexit (Oct 17, 2006)

Thought I'd ask everyone here if anyone wants to name a "one bike" which excels at both all-out DH/FR and regular trail riding.

you only get one or two votes nominating a fork/shock gets you extra points  

Heckler + DHX Air + Lyrik U-turn is (off the top of my head) the bike to get, but I'm nowhere near sure.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Transition Dirt bag or bottle rocket*

:cornut: Either of those 2 frames...fox dhx coil 5.0....zokey 66 ata


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Transition Dirtbag + Marz Roco TSTr + Marz 66 ATA


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

my 'one' bike for next year is gonna be my 36-37lbs GT DHi... 8" o travel for dh fr, but i-drive to be able to still decently pedal. 

but in all seriousness, the bottle rocket seems to be the 'one' for dh/fr/trails. as far as shock choice... probs a dhx-air and a 36 talas. possibly a lyric or totem 2stem..


----------



## Dust_Head (Mar 30, 2006)

Commencal Mini DH with Marz 66 ATA (more DH/Freeride Oriented) 

More Trail Oriented 
Commencal Meta 5 or 6
Intense 5.5


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

Neo is the one, and the VP FREE...it turned me into steve p!


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm gonna say VP Free too. Ready for the big hits, but can still be built moderately light.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

TBC BR + DHX Coil + Van 36 RC2 = Happiness


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

What about the Canfield "One" + CCDB + Marz 66 ata


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeti as-x with the totem 2 step, of course!


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

2008 IRON HORSE 7POINT is the one. light, beefy, nimble with plenty of travel.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

NWfreeride said:


> Yeti as-x with the totem 2 step, of course!


yeah i'm going to have to second you on that one.. as-x is the do-it-all..


----------



## El Gordo (Aug 4, 2007)

08 Bottlerocket + DHX + 66 ATA......


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

ih 7point w/ 66sl ata an a DHX Air 5.0


----------



## nmn25 (May 16, 2006)

Now a days, with shocks like th edhx air 5.0 (w/ full on off propedal) and long travel air singlecrown forks (w/ travel adjust). The frame doesnt count for all that much...

I had a faith 2 built up to 42 lbs with a dc shiver, coil shock, evolve dh cranks, and 2.8 tires. I was gonna put a totem air 2 step and air rear shock, w/ hone cranks and 2.3 tires. That would def be a full blown dh, but it would wiegh in @ around 36 lbs, and with travel adjust, propedal and air, and the meastro suspension could be made into a more than sick trail bike. I trail rode mine, it it really did feel like a 4 inch bike when peddaling.


My votes:

giant faith, ironhorse 7 point, canfield "one", and 2005 bighit fsr (seriously). all built w/ dhx airs and either totem 2 step air, 2008 66 ata or 888 wc ata, 
hone cranks
823s laced to hope pro 2 hubs
michi 2.3 tubeless
I can go on but u get the point..


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Intense Uzzi and 6.6


----------



## bigmike00 (Sep 6, 2007)

I would say VP Free because i have one but the Nomad is the one bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Honestly, the Bottlerocket looks like the do true do it all bike... Tho my ASX is pretty sick.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

the new intense ss looks pretty sick


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

bottlerocket, dhx 5 w/ ti spring, 66rc2x.

I hit every stunt at diablo. dirtjump, downhill, and xc rides too. I did a 17mi night ride yesterday on it b/c my xc bike had a flat. Funny thing is I can keep up just as well on the BR as the XC bike.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Nut! said:


> Honestly, the Bottlerocket looks like the do true do it all bike... Tho my ASX is pretty sick.


I know plenty of people with BR's and while I am a Transition rider myself (Have had 4 of them) I can say that the BR is not the "do it all" bike everyone makes it out to be. It is extremely harsh in any kind of fast rocky DH, the 5.5" of travel really shows itself on that kind of terrain. For DH like A-Line, its perfect, but I wouldn't say its the bike for technical rocky DH. Just my opinion, and one that has been echo'd by quite a few BR riders.

It does work as a trailbike, but again, they geo does work against you on this type of riding also. You need a 400mm seatpost in order to get the seat up high enough to really pedal it efficiently.

For the weight penalty that the BR will give you, you are better off getting an extra 1.2" of travel and going with the Dirtbag, which will weigh the same with a similar build. Just look at the descriptions from Transitions site of both bikes and read the reviews of both.


----------



## alexit (Oct 17, 2006)

rollertoaster said:


> bottlerocket, dhx 5 w/ ti spring, 66rc2x.
> 
> I hit every stunt at diablo. dirtjump, downhill, and xc rides too. I did a 17mi night ride yesterday on it b/c my xc bike had a flat. Funny thing is I can keep up just as well on the BR as the XC bike.


That sounds awesome, didn't think the bottlerocket could do xc well with such a short seattube.

Some of these like the 7point, 6.6, etc sound good, but I can't see taking a faith, dhi, or bighit on a 20-mile xc ride. VPFree and AS-X maybe...


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

The BR is a heavy frame for a do it all bike. I get 7" of rear travel out of my IH 6point and my frame is lighter. The 7point is a tad burlier and probably weighs the same as the BR. The seattube is very low on the BR and I have read numerous reviews that it is a detriment for the XC type days. 
That said, The BR is a very good bike.
But so is the Banshee Rune and the Titus El Guapo.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

- SX-Trail con Totem Solo Air (mine's under 35 pounds)
- Turner Highline looks pretty sick
- Intense 6.6 looks more trail oriented but 6.6 SS should be amazing


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

what, so no consensus yet?

every bike that you want to be 'the one' is going to be a compromise in some ways. allot of us ride a single bike, and make it do everything we need a bike to do, but no bike can do everything perfectly.




(i still vote for the BR though!)


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Demo 7 with DHXA and Totem 2-step.


----------



## xxbrandnew10xx (Mar 22, 2007)

I have a BR but i must say if i had to do it over id probably get the Dirtbag, here in az we have some rocky trails and i think i would benifit more from the dirtbag geos more suited for every type of riding IMO


----------



## alexit (Oct 17, 2006)

wormvine said:


> The BR is a heavy frame for a do it all bike. I get 7" of rear travel out of my IH 6point and my frame is lighter. The 7point is a tad burlier and probably weighs the same as the BR. The seattube is very low on the BR and I have read numerous reviews that it is a detriment for the XC type days.
> That said, The BR is a very good bike.
> But so is the Banshee Rune and the Titus El Guapo.


How's that 6point? Claimed weight for the 6.6 is 35.4 lbs, which is right in there.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Iron Horse 7-point (dw-link!)
Manitou Revox with Ti coil (stock DHX has nothing on this shock... PUSH'd, then yes)
Totem SoloAir

I'm right, and all of you are wrong. Sorry.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

How bout an Intense 6.6 SS w/ a 66 ATA.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

alexit said:


> How's that 6point? Claimed weight for the 6.6 is 35.4 lbs, which is right in there.


It rides great and handles everything I throw at it. Granted mine weighs 40 lbs but it has some heavy parts on it.
A cool thing is it comes with a 8.75" x 2.5" shock giving it 6.3" of travel. So if you swap the shock with one that is 8.75"x 2.75" you will get 7" of travel. 
Or if you want to use a 8.5" x 2.5" shock you still get 6.3" of travel and a slacker HA. 
You can lighten up the 6.6 a little as well. 
I think a great 6point custom build would have a Marz 55 ATA (assuming it works) and a ROCO TST AIR. That would be a great balance for a do it all bike.
Oh, the bike sizes run small.
Here's a pic of mine:


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

maybe a nomad with a roco tstr air and a lyric fork?


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Sir, May I interest you in a Knolly?

If you be a lithe gentleman, then an Endorphin may be of note, especially if you endup more trailriding than all out FR chicanery. 

Otherwise if you tend to the Clyde persuasion, may I suggest a nice robust Delirium T? This will make an outstanding trailbike for the more stout gentleman; and with a quick flip of the geometry / wheelbase and we are set for some serious shuttle induced hijinx


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

alexit said:


> Thought I'd ask everyone here if anyone wants to name a "one bike" which excels at both all-out DH/FR and regular trail riding.
> 
> you only get one or two votes nominating a fork/shock gets you extra points
> 
> Heckler + DHX Air + Lyrik U-turn is (off the top of my head) the bike to get, but I'm nowhere near sure.


Well, I have four bikes but were I forced to sell all but one I would keep the 2006 Coiler Deluxe as the One Bike To Rule Them All. It's stock, except for Juicy 5s, Mallet Cs or Wellgo B-67s (depending on the trail) and ODI Rogues. I've done Dh, stunts, XC trails, drops and DJs and it works well on all.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

i would say a 6.7" travel bike like a Reign X or an Intense 6.6 with a DHX or Roco coil and a Totem 2-step or 66 ata fork. (more of a dream bike for me, but it would be a great all-around bike)


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

7point end of story.
Just try and find another bike that pedals like a DW link bike.


----------



## Ghaleon109 (May 18, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> 7point end of story.
> Just try and find another bike that pedals like a DW link bike.


Curious as to how a 7point feels. The 6point seemed to pedal great, the Sunday on the other hand... :nono: So I guess the 7 would be somewhere inbetween the two?

In all honesty (as far as the big bikes go) the Socom seemed to pedal a LOT better than the Sunday, so I dont know if you can apply that to all DW-Link bikes...


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Ghaleon109 said:


> Curious as to how a 7point feels. The 6point seemed to pedal great, the Sunday on the other hand... :nono: So I guess the 7 would be somewhere inbetween the two?
> 
> In all honesty (as far as the big bikes go) the Socom seemed to pedal a LOT better than the Sunday, so I dont know if you can apply that to all DW-Link bikes...


Sundays dont pedal as well as one would think. Nothing pedals well with 3-4 inches of sag. Get over it 

I have an air shox on my 7point as of now, when Im in the saddle it pedals like a hardtail (a 43lb Ht at that) I'll post up on how it feels when I get a coil over (in the next few months)


----------



## Ghaleon109 (May 18, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Sundays dont pedal as well as one would think. Nothing pedals well with 3-4 inches of sag. Get over it
> 
> I have an air shox on my 7point as of now, when Im in the saddle it pedals like a hardtail (a 43lb Ht at that) I'll post up on how it feels when I get a coil over (in the next few months)


Oh indeed I was not expecting it to pedal like a hardtail, just saying that DW-Link doesn't work miricles in it's case 

It felt like a dream going down, but around here we've got a lot of flat... so it didnt work out all that well =/

Sounds like the 7point could be a real winner though if it pedals as well as the 6point :thumbsup:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Ghaleon109 said:


> Oh indeed I was not expecting it to pedal like a hardtail, just saying that DW-Link doesn't work miricles in it's case
> 
> It felt like a dream going down, but around here we've got a lot of flat... so it didnt work out all that well =/
> 
> Sounds like the 7point could be a real winner though if it pedals as well as the 6point :thumbsup:


I rode a 6point for a breif moment at north star in the parking lot. It feels like a skinny 7point pedals pretty close to the same.

There are quite a few people who race DH on 6points, the frames are alittle smaller (I think) and lighter. If you are able to break a 7point I'd like to see it. Its indestructible!

I've been bashing mine for almost a year now. drops to flat biggest about 15 feet, go otb more than most and there isnt a sign of wear.

What I did notice tho. If you dont take care of the bearings (grease them regularly pedaling suffers)


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

> Commencal Mini DH with Marz 66 ATA (more DH/Freeride Oriented)


 2nd that(with an air shock of course. Rocco?)


----------



## stealth71 (Apr 11, 2007)

What do you think about the new Banshee Scythe? Adjustable travel and geometry for DH/FR.










https://www.megavideo.com/?v=3JBXGKWF


----------



## vrider (May 1, 2007)

Bionicon...Ironwood or Supershuttle


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Dust_Head said:


> Commencal Mini DH with Marz 66 ATA (more DH/Freeride Oriented)


Yeah, the Mini-DH can be built up pretty light without spending a fortune, there are some 37lb "budget" builds out there.. factor in the adjustable head tube angle which you can adjust depending on what your riding... Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## -C- (Oct 26, 2006)

euroford said:


> every bike that you want to be 'the one' is going to be a compromise in some ways. allot of us ride a single bike, and make it do everything we need a bike to do, but no bike can do everything perfectly.


This is the only post that makes sense.

No bike can excel at going up as well as down. A do it all is a compromise of everything.

If I could only have one bike, it would be a Blur 4X, with a talas 36 on the front wound down to 110mm


----------



## greenmacheen (Apr 8, 2004)

All good choices. I've run BR, Bullit, Heckler, RFX. Happy w/ all those. New SCB look real nice. RFX or DB has a nice action to the suspension. BR is a beefy little thing. All good, reliable bikes from solid companies to deal w/ if neccesary. For forks I'd look for the 36VanRC2(get the RC2 feature), Float (hear + things) or Marz 55 (looks promising). Shocks depend on the frame I guess (I'm all about coil though)


----------



## RageHardIntoTheBendies (May 1, 2006)

If I had to do it again I'd go for an 08 Norco Six one and change the DHX for a Roco air.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

intense 6.6ss/canecreek double barel/66 ata


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

nomad,dhx air,36 talas


----------



## coldawg (May 19, 2006)

Either a Bionicon (adjustable front AND rear travel) or Knolly Delirium T would be the closest to being able to do it all.

My '06 enduro with an 07 36 Talas is built up so that it can mostly do it all. 40mm stem, 710mm bars, and '08 Code brakes make it feel DH-ish, as well as the slack (around 67) head angle.

It's under 35 pounds so it can climb up thousands of feet like a trailbike.

I really want to try a Bionicon though


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

For me it was an Uzzi VPX with a Boxxer Ride. The Ride's been replaced with a 66RC2X but the bike's still the _one_. Obviously, I've compromised a fair bit in the pedaling/trail riding department in favour of downhill performance but I've adjusted to it. The bike does pedal incredibly well for an almost 8" travel, 40lb bike, though.

I rode a _pile_ of bikes from a pile of manufacturers and the Uzzi suited my needs the best out of all of them. Your mileage may vary, of course.... 

There'll never be a consensus because different people want and need different things. Bikes that suit me might not suit you. Case in point: I've ridden a dozen different Specialized bikes and have yet to find one that I felt comfortable on.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

I agree with the Knolly.

A Delirium T is going to be my next bike, but can't decide on the fork...36, 55, 66, Lyrik, Totem, Wotan...so many good choices, none of them perfect.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

before manufacturers started pigeon holing people,the one bike was an mtb.

i suppose its what you want it to be but there will always be a compromise.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

The quotes on This Page pretty much say it all about the Bionicon system. They are bikes that you can take just about anywhere.

Another review just came out on shecycles.com where they said the following:

"If like us, you enjoy riding local trails and big mountain riding (lift assisted or otherwise) the Bionicon pneumatic geometry adjustment system is a tangible solution to the ancient problem of which bike to ride where and the compromises that single purpose bikes hold."​
For me the Edison has performed beautifully on 400+ mile epic rides, and full-body armored downhill runs like Tunnel and Flying Monkey, and everything in between one bike to do it all.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

Kanga said:


> The quotes on This Page pretty much say it all about the Bionicon system. They are bikes that you can take just about anywhere.
> 
> Another review just came out on shecycles.com where they said the following:
> 
> ...


The Ironwood seemed a bit too flexy for me though, not a rig I would want to be railing out on, and I'm not all that heavy either.


----------



## chauvinist_youth (Jan 2, 2007)

chumba evo
dhx air
totem air


----------



## Dirt_Dog (Sep 21, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> 7point end of story.
> Just try and find another bike that pedals like a DW link bike.


Reign X1 would fit that challenge!

Reasons I think the Reign x is better do it all than both 7point and 6point:

1. Reign x is burlier than the 6 point, but still under the weight of the 7 point.
2. Maestro pedals just as well in and out of saddle.
3. Reign x has perfect geo right out of the box, no modding the suspension beyond what DW deems perfect like on the IH bikes.
4. Reign x also has nearly the same travel as the 7 point, without the added weight and taller BB.
5. Reign x has a 3:1 leverage ratio, which gives more options for aftermarket shocks without mods to lighten damping like DW. 3:1 ratio is great for people who don't run air shocks. 
6. AND MOST IMPORTANT! Giant's build quality totally puts Iron Horse to shame. Combine that with a lifetime warranty and it's no contest. Reign x is a hydroformed, forged, anodized package of top technology.:thumbsup:


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

Dirt_Dog said:


> Reign X1 would fit that challenge!
> 
> Reasons I think the Reign x is better do it all than both 7point and 6point:
> 
> ...


cool another vote for the reign x.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Dirt_Dog said:


> Reign X1 would fit that challenge!
> 
> Reasons I think the Reign x is better do it all than both 7point and 6point:
> 
> ...


Lets look at your points!
1. The Reign X doesn't look any burlier than the 6point. The 6point shares the same rear triangle as the 7point. Post weights of both the 7point and the Reign X framesets!
2. Sure
3.My 6point with the 66RC2X has a HA just less than 67deg.
4.My 6point has 7" front and rear travel. What BB height do you want? I have 14.25 which is a great height for a freeride bike. Where did you get the Reign X B height? Most freeriders prefer a higher BB!
5. 3:1 leverage ratio is good!!!! Who told you that? 7point has 2.54:1. Higher leverage rates mean larger spring rates and more abuse on the shock. Why do you think FOES DH mono has a 2:1 ratio? Better damping!. 
6. I do agree that Giant has a better warranty and build quality but I think that shock orientation is gout!

All in all the Reign is a killer bike but they need to fix the shock placement like the 08' Reign!


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

wormvine said:


> Lets look at your points!
> 1. The Reign X doesn't look any burlier than the 6point. The 6point shares the same rear triangle as the 7point. Post weights of both the 7point and the Reign X framesets!
> 2. Sure, whatever!
> 3.My 6point with the 66RC2X has a HA just less than 67deg.
> ...


2. yeah, maestro really does pedal very well. even the faith, with no platform, pedals better than my jamis xlt with propedal.

6.i like that shock placement personally. '09 is supposed to see a new frame for the Glory, so i'm betting the reign x will receive a revamp.

lets just say this, the reign x and 6point are very comparable bikes. just made by different companies.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

rm_racer said:


> 2. yeah, maestro really does pedal very well. even the faith, with no platform, pedals better than my jamis xlt with propedal.
> 
> 6.i like that shock placement personally. '09 is supposed to see a new frame for the Glory, so i'm betting the reign x will receive a revamp.
> 
> lets just say this, the reign x and 6point are very comparable bikes. just made by different companies.


I was agreeing with point 2. Let me edit my OP. And I agree that they are very similar.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Turner Highline + RS Totem 2step


----------



## wako29 (Apr 3, 2007)

WHAT? No Preston votes yet? I would think that Preston would be WAY more of an allarounder than the BR or dirtbag.

oh, and how am I ordering my Preston?
'Zocchi ROCO TSTR and Lyric U-Turn, dual ring up front, and try to keep it decently light all around.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

twouareks said:


> How bout an Intense 6.6 SS w/ a 66 ATA.


Thats what I'm thinking, built up with hope pro II hubs, DT Swiss 5.1D, 9 speed with XTR cranks, Saint brakes, E13 LG1, Thomson X4 stem, elite post. Monkeylite DH carbon bar. XO.

:yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod:


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

sdtmtb said:


> Thats what I'm thinking, built up with hope pro II hubs, DT Swiss 5.1D, 9 speed with XTR cranks, Saint brakes, E13 LG1, Thomson X4 stem, elite post. Monkeylite DH carbon bar. XO.
> 
> :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod:


that sounds pretty damn perfect, except i would put in 08 Gravity Light cranks.


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

wako29 said:


> WHAT? No Preston votes yet? I would think that Preston would be WAY more of an allarounder than the BR or dirtbag.
> 
> oh, and how am I ordering my Preston?
> 'Zocchi ROCO TSTR and Lyric U-Turn, dual ring up front, and try to keep it decently light all around.


Absolutely agree. I know this may strike quite a controversy, but I'll say it anyways. The BR is overhyped, and quite honestly, not alot of fun on rocky and rough trails. It's an excellent bike for many facets of freeride, it rails berms, lands squarely, and has great geometry for skinnies and a lot of technical terrain. But... it really lacks the small bump compliance to be a great dh and shuttle bike, as well as lacking the set tube length, weight and pedaling performance of a "trailbike." But, hype is hype... and I'm sure Transition couldn't be happier.

Oh yes, and the BR is a pig at 10lbs for a 5.5" frame. Go ahead masses... let it rip.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

i think the draw to it is its nice right-in-the-middle travel. the conception with the BR is it's right-in-the-middle trave will be good for trail duty and good bump performance but it won't wallow when pedaling and will still have enough travel to save you on bigger hits. it's a happy medium. whether or not in actually meets these requirements, iduno.

i'd personally like to have a covert (or keep my xlt) for a trail machine and an 8" bike for parks, downhilling, etc. but that ain't the case. for me.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah, Reign X wins this hands down. Get it with an air shock and fork for a lighter overall build and an R-X can hang with any middleweight AM build out there going uphill, but it's built for burly crap! As has been said before, there is no "one" perfect bike, but if your willing to compromise on pure climbing ability, and as an insanely fast downhill rig the Reign is going to serve you well. Besides, if you've got the skills you don't need plushy plush suspension to go fast going down and it doesn't matter how fast you get up right? This category is flooded with good competitors, but I would buy a Reign X in a heartbeat considering I've been riding an earlier version for over two years and it is soooo sweet!


----------



## Dust_Head (Mar 30, 2006)

I know I've already chimed in with the Supreme Mini, but after scimmming the post I don't know how I didn't mention 

a) the Nomad (I have a budy who finshed mid pack on a 100KM Enduro on one and he also is damn fast riding lift access on it. 

b) Reign X: also a good choice, a budy uses one for lift access and XC rides and you won't be sprinting up hills but aside from that solid all around. 

Probably your best two choice if you are doing a lot of Aggressive XC and All mountain and some DH/FR, but if you are doing a lot DH/FR and a little all mountain/XC I stick with teh Supreme Mini.


----------



## Lexicon (Mar 2, 2007)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> For me it was an Uzzi VPX with a Boxxer Ride. The Ride's been replaced with a 66RC2X but the bike's still the _one_. Obviously, I've compromised a fair bit in the pedaling/trail riding department in favour of downhill performance but I've adjusted to it. The bike does pedal incredibly well for an almost 8" travel, 40lb bike, though.
> 
> I rode a _pile_ of bikes from a pile of manufacturers and the Uzzi suited my needs the best out of all of them. Your mileage may vary, of course....
> 
> There'll never be a consensus because different people want and need different things. Bikes that suit me might not suit you. Case in point: I've ridden a dozen different Specialized bikes and have yet to find one that I felt comfortable on.


I concur on the Uzzi VPX. I bought one at the beginning of this season and haven't ridden any other bike since. I had gotten rid of my DH race bike and got this thinking I could do DH on it and take it trailriding at some of the gnarlier places while still riding my shorter travel bike for XC. What I found was that it works well for me everywhere. I have a pile of parts I can swap around to get the setup I want for a given situation.

For DH:
1) 7 inch Boxxer
2) Hadley / Mavic 521 wheels (run with the 12 mm axle in the rear)
3) Michelin Comp16s
4) 50 mm stem

For everything else:
1) Manitou Travis 150
2) Hugi FR / Mavic 717 wheels (QR rear)
4) Michelin dual compound XC tires
4) 90 mm stem

I bought an AMP adjustable post as well and it really adds a lot to the bike. I've been doing normal 2 to 3 hour rides with no complaints about the bike at all. I've never feel like its held me back in any way and it pedals better than some shorter travel bikes I've ridden. It been all about compromises. It almost seems odd to throw super light XC wheels on this bike but it's amazing how quick it feels that way. The only thing I haven't compromised on is the shock (DHX coil). I tried a Fox Float R I had and hated it. Maybe with a DHX air it would be better but a very basic air shock left something to be desired.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Another similar option to the BR is the new Banshee Wildcard. Very similar geometry, slightly higher BB, and two travel options - 5" and 6.5"
Here's a photo from the Banshee Blog, Banshees are called Mythic in Britain, but the paint job is the same as over here.









If $$ no issue, I'd go with a Knolly Delirium T though.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Doesn't look like a consensus here!
I'd have to say "Nomad".


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Iron Horse= bad. Good luck setting up the chainline, good luck getting ANY warranty parts from them and have fun waiting 6 months for a der.hanger to come in when they finally tell you they're sending it out, good luck dealing with their warranty dept. when the frame inevitably breaks, and have fun tightening down the pivot bolts on every ride. In my experience as a mechanic working on these bikes, they have the worst quality, worst frame alignment, and Iron Horse is completely retarted when dealing with warranty work. This is the most overhyped brand out there due to everyone being Ghey over Sam Hill, and keep in mind they made absolute shyte 10 years ago... they're build quality hasn't improved much since then.


For me, If I'm getting an all around bike, I need pedal efficiency as well as the ability to scream downhill. I have a pimped out Specialized Pitch, she is an absolute rocket ship up hills (faster than most dedicated xc bikes), and I have no problems staying close behind people on dh bikes on the descents. Granted, yeah its a bike from the "big three" and it looses a lot of its boutique coolness. but I just can't seeem to break the damn thing, and its the most versatile and snappy bike I've ever ridden. 

I'm running the AFR shock, 36 talas rc2 in the front, with a moderately burly build my bike sits at 32 pounds.

I guess if I had to say any other bike, the reign x or the preston would get my vote.


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

I would say ( A) Nicolai Helious FR / CCDB ti coil/ Fox Van 36
(B) Foes FXR/ air Curnutt/ Lyrick 2 Step
(C) Yeti 7 /Dhx Air / Totem solo air


----------



## Dirt_Dog (Sep 21, 2007)

BTW, I ride an 07 Preston.

Good bike, but the frame is too heavy for a true top contender of do it all.

The Reign X1 my buddy lets me ride totally blows away the Preston up and down the mountain.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

stealth71 said:


> What do you think about the new Banshee Scythe? Adjustable travel and geometry for DH/FR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iike that thing... I've been considering a Dirtbag and a Norco Six as well.


----------



## TJT (Oct 31, 2006)

My vote goes to a Knolly Delirium T, with 36 Vanillas and a DHX coil. I can't currently afford that so I have a Heckler.

But obviously one bike to do trail riding AND downhill will not be particularly good at either.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

his dudeness said:


> Iron Horse= bad. Good luck setting up the chainline, good luck getting ANY warranty parts from them and have fun waiting 6 months for a der.hanger to come in when they finally tell you they're sending it out, good luck dealing with their warranty dept. when the frame inevitably breaks, and have fun tightening down the pivot bolts on every ride. In my experience as a mechanic working on these bikes, they have the worst quality, worst frame alignment, and Iron Horse is completely retarted when dealing with warranty work. This is the most overhyped brand out there due to everyone being Ghey over Sam Hill, and keep in mind they made absolute shyte 10 years ago... they're build quality hasn't improved much since then.
> 
> For me, If I'm getting an all around bike, I need pedal efficiency as well as the ability to scream downhill. I have a pimped out Specialized Pitch, she is an absolute rocket ship up hills (faster than most dedicated xc bikes), and I have no problems staying close behind people on dh bikes on the descents. Granted, yeah its a bike from the "big three" and it looses a lot of its boutique coolness. but I just can't seeem to break the damn thing, and its the most versatile and snappy bike I've ever ridden.
> 
> ...


I don't know why you are such a hater but I have owned 4 IH bikes with very little issues. Any bike should be looked over when new and all bolts properly locktited and torqued. I also has 2 cracks in the paint of my previous 6point and I had a new frame from IH cross shipped to me within a week. CS doesn't get any better than that.
:thumbsup:

And where are these broken frames you mention? Chainline issues were only on the 05-06 MK3's and have been fixed for 07'. I have had no chainline issues with my 6points or 7points and whose Sam HIll?
Does your ex-girlfriend work for IH? Is she dating Sam Hill?


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

My do it all bike is a cheap KHS FR2000 with Manitou Swinger 6way. I have a WORK'd '06 66 rc2x 170mm (555mm AC) that is not too long for climbing and burly enough for the dh. I slapped in some Hope Mono 6 stoppers and bombproof Deetraks wheelset. Drivetrain consists of Saint Cranks with XT/Saint derailleurs. I also have an Easton ADVICE stem/handlebar system that lets me adjust the lenght of the stem for going up and down.

I do epic 25 mile XC/AM runs with my XC friends on their 23-30 lb bikes but I am normally at the back of the pack. I also do shuttle runs with my fr/dh friends and I can say that my ride can keep with dirtbags, bottlerockets, reigns, and 7 points. 

The only time I don't bring my bike is if I ride with fast DH guys with RMX's, Demos, M3's, V10's on crazy gnarly DH runs. Only on this occasions do i ride my MC Shockwave 9.5


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

I can't understand why KHS made the toptube on that bike arch upward. I really like the bike otherwise, but with my short legs having a bike that was made to have a higher standover for no apparent reason just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

combatkimura said:


> I can't understand why KHS made the toptube on that bike arch upward. I really like the bike otherwise, but with my short legs having a bike that was made to have a higher standover for no apparent reason just doesn't work for me.


Well, you don't need a new frame every year! do you? If you already have a frame that you love and in good shape, then just swap some things, there should be somewhare else something to fits you nice, the only problem is you have to try like noone else many many bikes :S


----------



## ikilledkenny2 (Sep 30, 2006)

vp free short shock fox 36 or totem air DB
nomad 36 coil or zokki 66 DB


----------



## nickhart (Sep 29, 2005)

i have a highline which is my only off road bike. i use it for everything. love it, would look at a rfx/six pack too depending on how big you're going to go. i'm glad i bought the highline and it's the right bike for me, climbs better than it should and descends soooooo well.
i'm 200lb and wanted something which will last as i can't afford to be chopping and changing too much. also wanted something i could take to the alps (European ones) if i ever get chance.
perfect bike for me.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

I wonder how pedalable would be an Intense SS uphill or if the Highline (that I want) would be better overall


----------



## nickhart (Sep 29, 2005)

the highline is surprisingly good. a friend borrowed it and is used to an orange 66, he was impressed saying it climbed just as well.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

wormvine said:


> I don't know why you are such a hater but I have owned 4 IH bikes with very little issues. Any bike should be looked over when new and all bolts properly locktited and torqued. I also has 2 cracks in the paint of my previous 6point and I had a new frame from IH cross shipped to me within a week. CS doesn't get any better than that.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> And where are these broken frames you mention? Chainline issues were only on the 05-06 MK3's and have been fixed for 07'. I have had no chainline issues with my 6points or 7points and whose Sam HIll?
> Does your ex-girlfriend work for IH? Is she dating Sam Hill?


When you have 110 pound kids breaking frames by riding them off little curbs and jumps is when I have an issue with Iron Horse. When that company wont warranty the frame but offers to sell them a complete new bike at retail price is when I have a problem with Iron Horse. When Iron Horse drags their asses for months to ship out their replacement thru axles, replacement parts kits, and replaceable derailleur hangers while the customers who bought their bikes simply throw their hands in the air and buy something else. When you have terrible frame alignment issues (they're still happening on 07 and 08 bikes), when pivots get loose after every ride (after using copious amounts of loctite)... Just doesn't really put a lot of faith in the company.


----------



## bettermanNZ (May 7, 2005)

Demo7 with a dual-ring setup is my "do all" bike and will continue to be for the foreseeable future - love it! XC through to shuttling does it all.


----------



## DirtDiggler (Jun 19, 2004)

I owned a Nomad, 7 Point, 6 Point and MKIII and now I'm on a Bottle Rocket with a DHX air and can say without hesitation the BR is the most fun and versitile bike I have owned. I really didn't expect much coming from a 6 Point going to a single pivot but I was pleasantly suprised and in awe by the performance of the little beast. I weigh 210 pounds with gear and I ride it on 4 hour aggresive XC rides. It pedals incredibly well and feels telepathically controllable. Don't listen to others who say it's not enough suspension, the suspension can be setup to feel like a mini DH bike or adjusted for fast all mountain riding with an air shock. I use a modified small canister DHX and I never bottom it now. The best part is that 5.5" of suspension never feels like its wallowing or messing your pedeling up, it's just there and totally predictable. The seat post thing is not a prob. I'm 6 foot tall and ride a medium with a Thomson 410mm seat post all the way up with not one issue. 
In the IH range my favorite was the MKIII and with a taller fork like a Marz 55 or Lyrik to slack it out it will feel really good, but for real freeride it probably won't last long. The 6 point and 7 point felt exactly the same to me, incredible for DH and shuttle action but a little too heavy/slow on the uphills. You can't beat the traction and plushness of the DW-link though. 

My vote is for the BR.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

DirtDiggler said:


> I owned a Nomad, 7 Point, 6 Point and MKIII and now I'm on a Bottle Rocket with a DHX air and can say without hesitation the BR is the most fun and versitile bike I have owned. I really didn't expect much coming from a 6 Point going to a single pivot but I was pleasantly suprised and in awe by the performance of the little beast. I weigh 210 pounds with gear and I ride it on 4 hour aggresive XC rides. It pedals incredibly well and feels telepathically controllable. Don't listen to others who say it's not enough suspension, the suspension can be setup to feel like a mini DH bike or adjusted for fast all mountain riding with an air shock. I use a modified small canister DHX and I never bottom it now. The best part is that 5.5" of suspension never feels like its wallowing or messing your pedeling up, it's just there and totally predictable. The seat post thing is not a prob. I'm 6 foot tall and ride a medium with a Thomson 410mm seat post all the way up with not one issue.
> In the IH range my favorite was the MKIII and with a taller fork like a Marz 55 or Lyrik to slack it out it will feel really good, but for real freeride it probably won't last long. The 6 point and 7 point felt exactly the same to me, incredible for DH and shuttle action but a little too heavy/slow on the uphills. You can't beat the traction and plushness of the DW-link though.
> 
> My vote is for the BR.


DD, I am a little confused by your comment that the 6point is too heavy on the uphills! By other peoples posts, the 6point frame is actually lighter than the BR. Transition states that total build weights will range from 38-43lbs. The 7point can easily be built under 43lbs and my 6point with a Roco TST Ti coil and 66 RC2X weighs in at a burly 40lbs and has 7x7 travel. This is with a DT 6.1d wheelset and heavy DH tires, FSA gap crankset, etc. 
The 6point can be built to weigh 33-35 pounds fairly easy as I am sure the BR can too. 
You could have also modified the DHX air canister on the 6point as well to get better mid-stroke. I knew about the DHX air issue all along and replaced my shock immediately with the coil shock. I also hope you were riding a large 6point and not a med. I upgraded from a med to a large and I am 5'8" tall.

It's not that I am trying to convince you that you made a poor choice because the BR is a great bike and I would be stoked to own one as well. I just don't agree that the BR climbs any better than the 6point equally equipped and the 6point would thus be lighter.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Obviously the consensus is that there's no consensus. A "do all" bike is as different for any two riders as their skillsets are.
For my limited hucking ability, my new(ish) RFX w/RP23 and 36 Float RC2 fits the bill quite nicely.:thumbsup:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

wormvine said:


> The 7point can easily be built under 43lbs and my 6point with a Roco TST Ti coil and 66 RC2X weighs in at a burly 40lbs and has 7x7 travel. This is with a DT 6.1d wheelset and heavy DH tires, FSA gap crankset, etc.
> The 6point can be built to weigh 33-35 pounds fairly easy as I am sure the BR can too.
> You could have also modified the DHX air canister on the 6point as well to get better mid-stroke. I knew about the DHX air issue all along and replaced my shock immediately with the coil shock.


My 7point weighs 45lbs as of now with a 909FRO(4ply... 3.5lbs) in the back and Minion ST in the front. If I dropped the tires I could lose 3-4 lbs easy. I had it at 37 for a few weeks with single ply tires, sc fork. If you really wanted to (and shell out some $$) you could get a 7point easily to 36-37lbs. 
On climbs tho I cant feel the weight of the bike, or it doesnt bother me anymore.

To get a 7point in that range all you would have to do is run a single ply up front, regular tubes, thompson seatpost and stem(or somthing comparable), boxxer ride or totem, Roco Wc with Ti spring, light pedals, light wheel set and you'd be good.

I can only imagine what you could do with a 6point. My guess is low 30's.

And to all you IH haters out there everytime I have had a question IH CS has got back to me in less than 2 hours.


----------



## DirtDiggler (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi Womvine, 

Sorry to be confusing about the weight. What I'm referring to is the heavy or light 'feel' when pedaling the bike uphill, not physical weight of the bike. You can definitely build a 6 Point up light if not lighter than a BR. 
I definitely think the 6 and 7 Points are sick bikes all around and wouldn't hesitate to recommend one but after using a Bottle Rocket for a good amount of time I just like it better for the type of riding I do. The feel of the tight (high sprung) suspension and predictability is really refreshing. I have been a HUGE advocate for DW-Link Iron Horse bikes since buying my first 7point7 2 years ago, and recently a 6 point and MKIII, it is in my opinion still the best overall suspension design out. I'm not a physics guy and I'm sure someone could prove me wrong on paper why my BR shouldn't fly uphill easier compared to a 6-point but this is just my experience from riding and owning these bikes. Still, if IH made a 4-5” slack slopestyle frame I would be all over it tomorrow, until then I'm really psyched about the Bottle Rocket.
And to MotorMoney, I have nothing but positive things to say about IH cust service they replaced my 7 Point frame because of a slight defect in the rear triangle with no questions asked. I don't know why people flame them.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

*Can-Diggle*

The stout version of the ONE. Frame and shock around 9lbs


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

looks great! Put me on the list for one!!


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

flymybike said:


> The stout version of the ONE. Frame and shock around 9lbs


I would worry about the lateral flex that lower link will add to the rear end.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

DirtDiggler said:


> Hi Womvine,
> 
> Sorry to be confusing about the weight. What I'm referring to is the heavy or light 'feel' when pedaling the bike uphill, not physical weight of the bike. You can definitely build a 6 Point up light if not lighter than a BR.
> I definitely think the 6 and 7 Points are sick bikes all around and wouldn't hesitate to recommend one but after using a Bottle Rocket for a good amount of time I just like it better for the type of riding I do. The feel of the tight (high sprung) suspension and predictability is really refreshing. I have been a HUGE advocate for DW-Link Iron Horse bikes since buying my first 7point7 2 years ago, and recently a 6 point and MKIII, it is in my opinion still the best overall suspension design out. I'm not a physics guy and I'm sure someone could prove me wrong on paper why my BR shouldn't fly uphill easier compared to a 6-point but this is just my experience from riding and owning these bikes. Still, if IH made a 4-5" slack slopestyle frame I would be all over it tomorrow, until then I'm really psyched about the Bottle Rocket.
> And to MotorMoney, I have nothing but positive things to say about IH cust service they replaced my 7 Point frame because of a slight defect in the rear triangle with no questions asked. I don't know why people flame them.


Cool, I understand where you are coming from. It really goes to show you how close in performance all these bikes/designs are and how personal preference plays a big role as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

his dudeness said:


> When you have 110 pound kids breaking frames by riding them off little curbs and jumps is when I have an issue with Iron Horse.


I think you meant to post this on the beginner/ entry level mtb forum. If there were many breakages on the IH frames that people on this forum are interested in and buying/ riding, it would be all people talk about. Instead, there's just one hater (you) talking about them negatively, and everyone else suggesting that people buy them.

Anyway, back on topic: 
A great one bike is the C'dale Gemini. I've had mine built up for 4x w/ a shorter stroke/ i2i air shock and pike, and then for dh w/ the stock coil shock (rear susp set at 170mm) and 888 SL, and soon to be the heavy trail/ lite fr build w/ 150mm travel setting in back and 66/ 36 (whenever I finally make up my mind). No bike in one configuration is going to be truly great at everything, but a bike you can so easily reconfigure gets extra points from me...


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

wormvine said:


> I would worry about the lateral flex that lower link will add to the rear end.


O.K., valid point. I'd like to hear why from wormvine and why not from "flymybike".

That thing looks SWEET BTW. I'm in the market, and that thing is HIGH on my list, so is "the one " though.


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

Nomad with a zoke 66

or

VPfree, Zoke 66


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Jwind said:


> O.K., valid point. I'd like to hear why from wormvine and why not from "flymybike".
> 
> That thing looks SWEET BTW. I'm in the market, and that thing is HIGH on my list, so is "the one " though.


Well, I read a few threads about SC Nomads/VP Free's and how their bearings went bad and creaked. The consensus IMO was that the lower VPP link and the upper shock pivot couldn't handle the lateral stress and the bearings would take the brunt and deteriorate faster than normal. 
Based on my own opinions of structure, the VPP lower link, coupled with the shock pivot do not provide as stiff a rear as other designs. 
So let's ask the question, What about IH 6point, 7point designs. Well, the 6point and7point use rocker arms to connect the rear triangle to the seat tube and the shock. This, I believe, creates a very stiff rear tri/front triangle interface.

The Canfield design is very similar to the Nomad design, Also, the rear trinagle has a very sharp acute angle(<30deg). This I also believe puts more leverage on the pivots. The IH design has a rear triangle angle of around 45deg. I believe this spreads the lateral force out and coupled with the rocker links mounted to the seattube stiffen up the rear triangle.
It is my opinion that Specialized added the rocker links to their Enduro SL for this very reason. As well as other reasons I am sure.
Basically it's the "VPP" lower link that weakens the rear end. Single pivots don't seem to have as much flex/bearing issues. 
Whether the Canfield will suffer from these issues IDK. The new dw-link Pivot cycles has a similar design as the Canfield. To stiffen it up and I quote, "All Pivot Cycles™ models feature oversize 7075-T6 aluminum(the best kind) pivot axles and an 8 bearing DW Link™ (lower main pivot link) configuration."

Anyway, That is my opinion. 
It's a sweet looking bike nonetheless.
Check out the Banshee Rune if you like the Canfield!


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

20mm lower link pivots!
All Custom built axle too.
Just like our DH bikes.
Stiff and DH ready. 
Remember, Chris and I have been building parallel link suspension longer than anyone currently building them.
Enjoy! We build them for you-


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

To me, (structurally speaking) the lower link looks a bit long ...considering it must be, what?..65 mm wide at most?,
Isnt it rather flexy?.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

My vote goes to the sxtrail with a travel adjustable fork.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Uzzi VPX w/ Boxxer Ride/Team... I use it at Keystone, shuttling, and for trail. 40.75 lbs w/ single ply tires. 

Just this weekend I was doing an xc-ish ride, my friend (on a 31 lb enduro) said there was no way ANYONE could clean that last uphill section on my bike. My reply: I just did  

The weekend before, my buddy with a Blur LT said it wasn't just the weight of my bike... that the bike was fighting me on the climbs. I had him try my VPX on a techy, loose uphill switchback. He got further up the obstacle then he ever did before on his Blur, without being clipped in.

The only downside as a trail bike seems to be the effort required to pedal it up steeper sections. It could be lower and slacker for dh racing I guess, but its fine for me.


----------



## andykrow (Apr 3, 2005)

Hah! No one said a Brodie yet, did they? I'm riding a Thumper with DHX 5.0 and 66 ETA. Horst link rear end (They never paid Specialized for this and can't sell them in the US - gotta love it.) Just about 7 inches in the back, great geometry with anything from an older z1 (5") to the 66.

Tires are DMR moto diggers so I can just about climb as fast as my friends on their XC crappers, and absolutely smoke them on the downhill. So much fun. I used to ride DH rubber everywhere and that sucked for going up, but dirt jump tires totally transformed this thing.

Awesome company too. Lost a bolt out of the linkage and they sent me an entire bearing and bolt kit from Canada, completely free - even paid for shipping! I'm surprised so few people ride these bikes. I've never seen another on the trail.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

I was going to say my old bighit. I can ride it up anything an epic can go up and I can ride it down stuff that would be close to impossible (unless you're an extremely skilled rider like Aaron Chase or something) on a steep head angle, weight forward xc race bike. And you can do red-bull Utah size drops on it, which you wouldn't want to be doing on a Nomad. So it really can do "everything". But since I got my new bike I'm going to have to go with the SX Trail with the 66SL.


----------

